# 50" PSE Kingfisher recurve for sale



## StikR (Apr 3, 2009)

No Kingfisher for sale here

Sorry guys, PSE really don't make this 50" bow.  Don't you wish they did?  The Kingfisher is a good, somewhat inexpensive, durable bow for bowfishing but is too long in my opinion.  If you've ever bowfished with a 50-52" bow vs. a 62" you know what I mean.

Let's all call PSE's marketing dept and tell them to build a 50" version ....lol


----------



## GAX (Apr 3, 2009)

StikR said:


> Sorry guys, PSE really don't make this bow.  Don't you wish they did?  The Kingfisher is a good, somewhat inexpensive, durable bow for bowfishing but is too long in my opinion.  If you've ever bowfished with a 50-52" bow vs. a 62" you know what I mean.
> 
> Let's all call PSE's marketing dept....lol



What you asking for it?


----------



## sleeze (Apr 3, 2009)

I would like to know for how much too?  Always good to have a kingfisher on the boat even if its not your main bow.


----------



## GAX (Apr 3, 2009)

PM sent....


----------



## GAX (Apr 4, 2009)

StikR said:


> *50" PSE Kingfisher recurve for sale*



Lawwwd... Nevermind... Didn't catch the quotation after 50.... Assumed you were talking poundage...

Next time, add a couple  in your post, and this thread, may work better...


----------

